
'City of surveillance': privacy expert quits Toronto's smart-city project - tareqak
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/23/toronto-smart-city-surveillance-ann-cavoukian-resigns-privacy
======
sctb
Discussed yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18320880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18320880).

------
JamesCoyne
Some interesting recent articles in the same vein:

Jim Balsillie (RIM founder) is not a fan of the project:

[https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-sidewalk-
tor...](https://www.theglobeandmail.com/opinion/article-sidewalk-toronto-is-
not-a-smart-city/)

A choice quote: "Sidewalk Toronto is not a smart city. It is a colonizing
experiment in surveillance capitalism attempting to bulldoze important urban,
civic and political issues. Of all the misguided innovation strategies Canada
has launched over the past three decades, this purported smart city is not
only the dumbest but also the most dangerous."

The Auditor General is conducting a "value-for-money" audit of the project

Paywall: [https://thelogic.co/news/exclusive/ontario-auditor-
general-c...](https://thelogic.co/news/exclusive/ontario-auditor-general-
conducting-audit-of-waterfront-toronto/)

